
Please build an Apilatform - danw
http://jatspeak.com/blog/?p=38
======
diabloernest
Well, the current structure of web goes like as follows :-

1\. You have some structured data. 2\. You convert it to structured data to
unstructured data, and render it on the browser in form of xml 3\. Then search
engines crawl your pages, and work night and day to build heuristics to
convert this unstructured peice again to structured data. which is never
optimal.

Can't this be completely avoided? Isn;t it quite unintelligent to go through
this loop?

